# What's Your Flickr Address?



## theusher (Feb 19, 2007)

Thought it might be cool to get a thread going on everyone's flickr addresses.

I'll start with mine.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/theusher/

What's yours?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 19, 2007)

haven't got one... and not intending to in the near future  

but you can see some of my images anyway ...


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine is in my profile - I jsut love the settup of flickr. Though I have heard quite a few horror stories about images being stolen from flickr (as in some people now see it as a free for all stock site) so all of my recently loaded images are relatively small.


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 19, 2007)

Mine is in my signature....


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 19, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> haven't got one... and not intending to in the near future



Agreed.  I don't see what people get out of posting photos on Flickr.  Perhaps I should sign up for an account to see if there's really more to it than comment sharing.

Actually, I have an account, only all my photos are marked "private" so I can link to them, but random Flickrers can't surf through and post comments like, "I love this!  Now look at mine"

I like the groups, and looking at other people's work can be very inspiring, but personally, I don't foresee ever see using it for more than occasional photo storage.

/end rant


----------



## cherrymoose (Feb 19, 2007)

> Agreed. I don't see what people get out of posting photos on Flickr. Perhaps I should sign up for an account to see if there's really more to it than comment sharing.



I just use it to post my photos, since I'm too poor to pay for my own website. It's also a lot neater and more organized than most of the free hosts out there.


----------



## theusher (Feb 19, 2007)

Wow, such negative opinions of flickr. I hate to tell you but images can be stolen from any site. No "right click" script, or even flash gallery(which I find pretty annoying in most cases) is going to save you. Its pretty simple to take screen shots of any thing anyway. I guess if you really wanted to prevent image theft big gnarley watermarks are your best bet. I do understand the concerns in that case.

Personally I just enjoy seeing other people's photos, getting ideas, etc. It's nice to see people comment on my stuff, and that doesn't equate me going and kissing their ass in return. As far as organization goes, it's far above anything else I've ever used.


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 19, 2007)

theusher, I think you took what I said the wrong way. I am fully aware of the fact that images can be taken from pretty mcuh anywhere on the site, it is the fact that as the popularity of flickr increases, so are the number of people who are looking for free images. 

Yes on the organization factor, I just love how I can share sets privately througha  link as well.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 19, 2007)

I was afraid mentioning anything unfavorable about Flickr would make someone emotional.  I hate to tell you this, but Flickr is the most popular online photo sharing community in the world, so it's hardly necessary to make a case for it.  Yet I think people have some valid reasons for deciding not to use it, or to use it with caution.  While it's easy to steal from anywhere online, Flickr's great organization makes it much easier.  If you need free photos for something, why bother sifting through people's personal or professional websites, when you can just go to Flickr and type in a few search words, many of which will yield a big, juicy hi-resolution image?  I can see why people have it to share with friends or just to have some of their photos online, but what I don't understand is why some people go out of their way to make their photos show up in as many searches as possible, by adding dozens of tags and uploading to their photos to fifty different flickr groups.  I guess I don't understand what that kind of attention does for someone, why someone would be happy about a bunch of comments from strangers, or about so many pageviews?  I would understand if it's constructive criticism, but it's all the same, "I love this," "This is so creative," "You have a great eye," generic positive comments.

Good god.  I got going.  I didn't mean to get going.

But I really do like Flickr, for all the reasons people have mentioned.  I also dislike it for reasons mentioned.  Well, whatever, nothing is perfect.


----------



## theusher (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not emotional about it, I'm very much on the "to each their own" plan. I hear you about it being easy to find and steal the exact image you want, and I see why people wouldn't want to use it because of that. But overall I think it's a nice sense of community on a large scale. In a lot of the groups people are very willing to answer questions, which is nice when you are newer to photography or a camera.

I didn't want this to turn into a pro-con debate about flickr, just wanted to see what some forum people had going on there.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Feb 20, 2007)

Well put, theusher.  It is nice to see what everyone has going on.


----------



## malkav41 (Feb 20, 2007)

My flickr addy is in my sig. Enjoy.


----------



## Darksyde (Feb 23, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/darksyde/


----------



## crayolamarker (Feb 24, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/loganfessler/


----------



## ChelseaG (Feb 24, 2007)

flickr.no matter where you post your pictures online you are always taking a risk. mine consists of pictures of just my family. i love the community and the chance to meet such great photographers!!! not to mention flickr-mixers!
here's mine-nothing outstanding lol  http://www.flickr.com/photos/41414717@N00/


----------



## ddovala (Mar 20, 2007)

I really like Flickr.  I mostly use it as a means to share images with family.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ddovala/ is my addy


----------



## Digital Matt (Mar 20, 2007)

I just recently added some photos to flickr.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattperko/


----------



## BonzoHarry (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/11943387@N08/


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 21, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/framesmedia


----------



## oldnavy170 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## leaving0hio (Aug 24, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/leaving0hio/


----------



## Davehimself (Aug 25, 2007)

sig


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 25, 2007)

still totally un-flickred 



cherrymoose said:


> I just use it to post my photos, since I'm too poor to pay for my own website.



patience! things might change some day


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm in there too, but only relatively small images go in, though they'd be more than adequate to use on someone's website I suppose.


----------



## S2K1 (Aug 29, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/S2K1


----------



## el_shorty (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rene_garcia/sets/


----------



## Goldeeno (Sep 2, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/goldeeno/


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Sep 4, 2007)

I just got one last night! 

http://flickr.com/photos/sweetsomedayphotos/


----------



## Campbell (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/22360527@N05/?saved=1


----------



## AdamZx3 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have thought a lot about people steal my photos on flicker...but it doesn't bother me because my photo's really arn't all that great 

My flickr is in my sig


----------



## Naturallyred (Sep 5, 2007)

Mine is in My sig.....check it out and I'll do the same!


----------



## kundalini (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kundalini2737/

As I'm in the process of learning, I welcome comments.  I don't think anyone would want my photos anyway.


----------



## subimatt (Sep 6, 2007)

mines in my signature, www.flickr.com/baillyphoto


----------



## Jeremy-G (Sep 6, 2007)

ahh.. glad to found this topic.. here's mine 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeremy-g/


----------



## leopardforest (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine is in right below!


----------



## kittymaguire (Sep 25, 2007)

I have disable the ability to download the large sizes of my images.  Users can still right click and save. You cannot stop someone stealing your low resolution images posted on the internet but you can limit their access to the high resolution images.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/9615313@N02/

Katherine
cameraAperture


----------

